# Road Trains in Australia



## Coondle

Mentioned Western Australian farmers using road trains to transport produce

Here are some links and info on road trains

This is an extract from Wickipedia explaining some different configurations.

Many of the trailer combinations can be put behind a rigid truck instead of a prime mover.

Rules and regulations[edit]
​
*A* is a B-double.

*B* is a B-triple.

*C* is a double road train. A "Pocket road train" is similar, but with shorter trailers and dolly drawbar.

*D* is an AB-triple.

*E* is a BAB Quad.

*F* is an ABB Quad.

*G* is triple road train.

*H* is a 2AB Quad.

*K* represents the largest road trains operating in Australia and the world. Called a "Powertrain" or a "Body and six", these machines operate at theGranites gold mine in the western Northern Territory, and are used in place of 200t dump trucks, because of the distances involved on the haul run. A 600 hp (450 kW) 19 L (1,200 cu in) Cummins engine powers the prime mover, while a 400 hp (300 kW) Cummins engine is installed in the rear trailer of the B-double, driving through an automatic transmission, giving a total of 1,000 hp (750 kW). Weights of 460 t (453 long tons; 507 short tons) are achieved with ore loading in side-tipper bodies on a 100 km (62 mi) round trip. As these trucks operate on private property, they are not subject to governed weight and length rulings, but instead are used in the most efficient way possible.[_citation needed_]
















You get the idea


----------



## somedevildawg

Purty amazing coondle, problem I see is them folks is driving on the wrong side of the road! Wouldn't want to stop for ducks in front of one of those trains.....those unimproved roads look nice and smooth for the most part.....dusty but smooth


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Back in the summer (their winter) of 1991, I spent two months in the outback of Western Australia commissioning natural gas pumping stations for the State Electricity Commission of Western Australia (SECWA). The site / encampment where I worked & lived was near the town of Eneabba, several hours north of Perth and about 30 minutes inland. I remember getting there involved at least an hour on dirt / gravel roads.

We had a Toyota Land Cruiser to get around in. It was right-hand drive of course with a manual transmission and the shifter was on the center hump. Shifting with my left hand took some getting used to. Interestingly, the pedals were laid out like I was accustomed to - clutch on the left, brake in the center & gas in the right. Driving on the left side of the road wasn't too bad except every time I made a turn at an intersection, I found myself back in the right-hand lane and had to quickly correct!

Coondle didn't mention the rack on the front of that truck is known as a "Roo Bar". It deflects / minimizes vehicle damage when a Kangaroo jumps out in front of you - much like deer do here. Our Toyota had a Roo Bar.

Gary


----------



## Coondle

On light vehicles the protector on the front is called a roo bar and there are sometimes bars protecting the sides known as "bush bars" to prevent damage from scrub. On heavy vehicles the bars on the front are referred to as "bull bars" because in the Northern parts and less settled parts the "stations" or ranches as you know them graze cattle and the areas are more times than not unfenced. Collissions between cattle and trucks are not uncommon.

One operator I know has installed infra-red cameras to spot cattle at night and after 6 months reports no collissions by trucks so equipped.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a good use of technology, bet the insurance company likes it as well......wait, better watch what I say, they'll mandate them HERE.....


----------



## Coondle

The area New Berlin Baler camped in in 1991 has changed little except the dirt road has been sealed and is one of two servicing the iron ore mining areas to the north.

The brake/clutch/accelerator pedal arrangement most of us are used to, I believe, was first used in the 1916 Cadillac and then adopted by most manufacturers for LHD, RHD and central sited driving positions.

Those with long memories and that can still recall the E27N Fordson Major manufactured up until 1949 will know its pedal arrangement was clutch on RHS and foot brakes (if it had them because these were optional  ) on the left.

The basic E27N had a hand operated transmission brake on the rhs of the steering wheel, the optional foot operated brakes were "steering brakes" although the pedals could be locked together and a rocker ratchet engaged for parking.

Model T Fords had their own unique pedal layout (and mode of operation) and though produced in numbers for over a decade after the 1916 Caddy had their beginnings in about 1904.

Funny how Ford had a standard all of their own :lol: .

Talking of E27N tractors the options were extensive.

Foot brakes, electric start, electric lights, PTO, 3 point linkage, belt pulley, pressure radiator, steel rear wheels, steel front wheels (actually cast iron on the front I think) ,12 x 24 inch rubber rear tyres, 12 x 28 inch rubber rear tyres, 14 x 28 inch rear rubber tyres, light cast iron rear wheel centres and Heavy cast iron rear centres, Perkins P6 diesel engine @ 40 hp (standard 28 hp petrol/kerosene), full track crawler , and a half track rear with front wheels, equal 28 inch wheel front and rear (but not 4WD).


----------



## Coondle

somedevildawg said:


> That's a good use of technology, bet the insurance company likes it as well......wait, better watch what I say, they'll mandate them HERE.....


The bleeding hearts here are trying to ban front protective bars here because pedestrians may be hurt.

So far as the infrared cameras are concerned, the operator likes them more because premiums are lower due to reduced claims.

Talking to my mate (the company owner's father), cattle are picked up by the cameras up to a kilometre (1,100 yards) away giving plenty of time for the road train to slow down and avoid a collision.

Although the bull bars can protect the truck to an extent there is always the risk of damage with the bull bar bending, the cow or bull being dragged into the side of the truck or legs or the like ripping an air line out and thus locking the brakes up especially on an empty vehicle. Putting flat spots on 72 tyres is very expensive and not insurable. A triple road train using tri-axle converter dollies and a 4 axle prime mover has 72 or 74 tyres depending on the drive being either bogie or tri-drive.

The company is fitting these cameras to all new long haul vehicles and retro fitting over about another 6 months to all other long haul trucks.


----------



## mlappin

NewBerlinBaler said:


> We had a Toyota Land Cruiser to get around in. It was right-hand drive of course with a manual transmission and the shifter was on the center hump. Shifting with my left hand took some getting used to. Interestingly, the pedals were laid out like I was accustomed to - clutch on the left, brake in the center & gas in the right. Driving on the left side of the road wasn't too bad except every time I made a turn at an intersection, I found myself back in the right-hand lane and had to quickly correct!
> 
> Gary


That's why I've never attempted to drive while in England, always afraid if things go south instinct would take over and I'd make something worse by heading towards the wrong side of the road. Just much easier to buy one of our cousins a tank of fuel and be chauffeured around.


----------



## Teslan

Coondle said:


> On light vehicles the protector on the front is called a roo bar and there are sometimes bars protecting the sides known as "bush bars" to prevent damage from scrub. On heavy vehicles the bars on the front are referred to as "bull bars" because in the Northern parts and less settled parts the "stations" or ranches as you know them graze cattle and the areas are more times than not unfenced. Collissions between cattle and trucks are not uncommon.
> 
> One operator I know has installed infra-red cameras to spot cattle at night and after 6 months reports no collissions by trucks so equipped.


I think some upper end BMWs have infra red cameras in them now. Not to spot cows, but people and deer. And why would pedestrians get hurt less without a protective bar? Don't trucks and cars hurt people pretty good when hitting them with or without the bars?


----------



## somedevildawg

That's what I was thinking.....I bet the guy who gets hit by a car or truck could care less whether it had a ranch hand.....er, roo bar on it. Seems Australia has its share of the bleeding heart lib mindset as well....


----------



## Coondle

Teslan said:


> I think some upper end BMWs have infra red cameras in them now. Not to spot cows, but people and deer. And why would pedestrians get hurt less without a protective bar? Don't trucks and cars hurt people pretty good when hitting them with or without the bars?


I did not say that the bleeding hearts were logical. :huh:

Their argument is that on light vehicles in particular there is no "crumple zone' and the action of most kangaroo bars is to push the item struck down under the vehicle whereas in a pedestrian/light vehicle collision the pedestrian most likely (after having legs broken by the bumper bar) will travel over the bonnet and into the windscreen zone and at low urban speeds the pedestrian may survive.

Being forced under the vehicle is usually fatal even at low urban speeds.

The reality is that most vehicle pedestrian collisions are fatal anyway.

Having a kangaroo come over the bonnet and into the vehicle cabin at highway speeds is not too good for the driver or front passenger either :wub: .

I have a roo bar on my utility truck (cost about $1200) and in a collision with a kangaroo at about 50 mph had no damage to the vehicle a similarly with a collision with an emu at about 60 mph. My wife's car on the other hand had a $9,000 repair bill after the last kangaroo she hit and our premium on that car has gone up considerably after 2 sheep and 3 kangaroos in 17 years.


----------



## somedevildawg

Coondle said:


> I did not say that the bleeding hearts were logical. :huh:
> Their argument is that on light vehicles in particular there is no "crumple zone' and the action of most kangaroo bars is to push the item struck down under the vehicle whereas in a pedestrian/light vehicle collision the pedestrian most likely (after having legs broken by the bumper bar) will travel over the bonnet and into the windscreen zone and at low urban speeds the pedestrian may survive.
> Being forced under the vehicle is usually fatal even at low urban speeds.
> The reality is that most vehicle pedestrian collisions are fatal anyway.
> Having a kangaroo come over the bonnet and into the vehicle cabin at highway speeds is not too good for the driver or front passenger either :wub: .
> I have a roo bar on my utility truck (cost about $1200) and in a collision with a kangaroo at about 50 mph had no damage to the vehicle a similarly with a collision with an emu at about 60 mph. My wife's car on the other hand had a $9,000 repair bill after the last kangaroo she hit and our premium on that car has gone up considerably after 2 sheep and 3 kangaroos in 17 years.


I came up with the perfect gift for the wife coondle.......after 17 yrs and 2 sheep and 3 kangaroos, I'm thinking a "new to her" vehicle, possibly range rover  with a roo bar!


----------



## somedevildawg

I had a friend killed by a whitetail that went through the windshield.....wife beside him and 3 children in the back seat. It happens more than we like to think....that's as good a reason as any for me to kill 'em....


----------



## Coondle

somedevildawg said:


> I came up with the perfect gift for the wife coondle.......after 17 yrs and 2 sheep and 3 kangaroos, I'm thinking a "new to her" vehicle, possibly range rover  with a roo bar!


I wish. 

She will not even consider a range rover or the like, will not have a roo bar as "that spoils the look" of the vehicle. I know a big boomer (Male roo) spoils the look much more when mounted on the grill. She is considering a new Kia, a South Korean car, 2 litre engine and a 7 year unlimited distance warranty. Yes you read correctly 7 years unlimited kilometre warranty.

Her present car is a Kia and had a 5 year unlimited km warranty and at 248,000 km (about 150,000 miles had no question warranty work done with utmost courtesy too!. Not

"What do you expect woman, the car has done nearly a quarter of a million KM?".

The car now has 320,000 km (200,000 miles) and apart from accident repairs not a penny spent on repairs by us other than scheduled maintenance and we did not void the warranty by using a registered mechanic other than the Kia shop!.

Kia and Hyundi are growing market share because they are the only ones offering this sort of warranty.

My pickup will continue to get bar treatment.

I do not understand why your vehicles do not get similar treatment, deer moose and elk cannot be fun to hit. I saw your roadside fencing and "stake gates" to try and keep deer off the highways but still had Bambi leap in front of our car travelling North in Wisconsin, and a moose on the roadside when travelling through Algonquin in Canada.

Only marginally less frightening to having a bull camel step onto the road, leading a herd, when we were travelling at about 70 mph. Never saw them until the very last moment, stepping out from some roadside brush. He was VERY BIG, his stomach would have cleared the bonnet and the roo bar. He could have sheared the cabin off the pickup. The driver's seat needed urgent and comprehensive cleaning. :wub:

When driving in USA and Canada I had to come to terms with you driving on the wrong side of the road. Luckily you all do it otherwise it would be just chaos  .

Like New Berlin Baler the tricky bit was turning right and ending up on the left of the road. Had to concentrate hard and did it only once out on an unmarked rural road. Did 18,000 km or 12,800 miles in our 6 or so weeks. The rental car was a set price unlimited distance deal on a brand new car.

Bet the rental place got a shock when they saw the mileage on return!


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, good insight coondle, ya know, I have never thought about them turns....I bet that would be unorthodox. I could see myself screwing that one up, multiple times.....

Good testimonial to Kia, they've might quite an inroad in the states as well


----------



## mlappin

Coondle said:


> When driving in USA and Canada I had to come to terms with you driving on the wrong side of the road. Luckily you all do it otherwise it would be just chaos  .
> 
> Like New Berlin Baler the tricky bit was turning right and ending up on the left of the road. Had to concentrate hard and did it only once out on an unmarked rural road. Did 18,000 km or 12,800 miles in our 6 or so weeks. The rental car was a set price unlimited distance deal on a brand new car.
> 
> Bet the rental place got a shock when they saw the mileage on return!


Like I tell our English cousins, we drive on the right side of the road while you drive on the left, no matter how much you argue, we drive on the right side which can't be the wrong side as it's always the "right" side. 2/3's of the world can't be wrong.

It was interesting though, climb in his car in Felixstowe, head towards Dover, get on the Le Shuttle, end up in Calais. Go from the left to the right, Kev did a pretty good job of driving in France and only tried to get back on the wrong side of the road out in the country where there was no traffic to set an example. We could have flown into Calais and picked a rental up and I could have drove in France no problem, similar road signs and markings and left hand drive cars.

Roundabouts are just becoming popular here in our area, I don't have any problems with em here, especially in the daylight but having to do them half *ss backwards while in England wouldn't be pretty especially on a few of those accursed double and triple roundabouts. Funny though, we're installing them here while in England they are starting to take some out and replace with traffic lights as they can't handle the volume of traffic some are starting to see.


----------



## somedevildawg

I ran into one of those roundabouts the other week in a small resort town, confusing as hell.....like to have run a feller off the road trying to merge into the inside lane.....went through it about 3-4 times, never did really "get it".....I suppose the locals have learnt to deal with it, as for myself, it didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Coondle

mlappin said:


> Like I tell our English cousins, we drive on the right side of the road while you drive on the left, no matter how much you argue, we drive on the right side which can't be the wrong side as it's always the "right" side. 2/3's of the world can't be wrong.
> 
> It was interesting though, climb in his car in Felixstowe, head towards Dover, get on the Le Shuttle, end up in Calais. Go from the left to the right, Kev did a pretty good job of driving in France and only tried to get back on the wrong side of the road out in the country where there was no traffic to set an example. We could have flown into Calais and picked a rental up and I could have drove in France no problem, similar road signs and markings and left hand drive cars.
> 
> Roundabouts are just becoming popular here in our area, I don't have any problems with em here, especially in the daylight but having to do them half *ss backwards while in England wouldn't be pretty especially on a few of those accursed double and triple roundabouts. Funny though, we're installing them here while in England they are starting to take some out and replace with traffic lights as they can't handle the volume of traffic some are starting to see.


You should know that majority opinion is not always right, just look at some polititions selected by the majority  .

But then of course it may be only bad choices available  because those with real skills and ability are doing real work and the candidates are tweedle-dumb and tweedle-dumber.

Ah the joys of democracy :mellow:

Roundabouts I can see would be tricky. luckily did not find any on our travels in the US and Canada, found plenty in the UK but easy for me.

Speaking of roundabouts I can tell you that unless designed for long heavy vehicles they are hell in a semi and all sorts of purgatory in a road train. Surprisingly our road gurus have installed some roundabouts on road train routes. Thankfully the design is of a size to accommodate the length of the road trains. The biggest issue is after bringing the RT to a stop cranking it up to enter before light vehicles force it to give way again.

Funny how when things are being thrown out in other parts of the world the planning gods in ivory towers looking for excuses to waste money collected from you decide to rip up roads and rebuild them to suddenly discover in 10 years that those changes need to be reversed at more cost! :angry: .


----------



## IH 1586

Coondle said:


> Mentioned Western Australian farmers using road trains to transport produce
> 
> Here are some links and info on road trains
> 
> This is an extract from Wickipedia explaining some different configurations.
> 
> Many of the trailer combinations can be put behind a rigid truck instead of a prime mover.
> 
> Rules and regulations[edit]
> ​
> *A* is a B-double.
> 
> *B* is a B-triple.
> 
> *C* is a double road train. A "Pocket road train" is similar, but with shorter trailers and dolly drawbar.
> 
> *D* is an AB-triple.
> 
> *E* is a BAB Quad.
> 
> *F* is an ABB Quad.
> 
> *G* is triple road train.
> 
> *H* is a 2AB Quad.
> 
> *K* represents the largest road trains operating in Australia and the world. Called a "Powertrain" or a "Body and six", these machines operate at theGranites gold mine in the western Northern Territory, and are used in place of 200t dump trucks, because of the distances involved on the haul run. A 600 hp (450 kW) 19 L (1,200 cu in) Cummins engine powers the prime mover, while a 400 hp (300 kW) Cummins engine is installed in the rear trailer of the B-double, driving through an automatic transmission, giving a total of 1,000 hp (750 kW). Weights of 460 t (453 long tons; 507 short tons) are achieved with ore loading in side-tipper bodies on a 100 km (62 mi) round trip. As these trucks operate on private property, they are not subject to governed weight and length rulings, but instead are used in the most efficient way possible.[_citation needed_]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea


I worked at the plant in the test dept. that builds engines the article talks about. Its interesting seeing engines you work with in their applications.


----------



## Coondle

IH 1586 said:


> I worked at the plant in the test dept. that builds engines the article talks about. Its interesting seeing engines you work with in their applications.


The Australian heavy diesel truck market in Australia is small by world standards. The example some have cited to me that Cat build something like 1,000,000 engines a year and barely 1,000 go to Australia each year.

Despite small numbers every manufacturer wants to be at the top end of the road train market.

Trucks are rated as you would all know on gross vehicle mass (or weight), ie how much truck and load can total, and gross combination mass (or weight), ie truck and trailer/s total mass. Some determinants in deciding the GCM are: the horsepower of the motor, the torque of the motor, the strength of the power train, and the start off gearing. Now to be licensed for multiple trailers the prime mover has to be inspected and tested for braking capacity on such things as pressure volume and speed of response down the line. It takes time to get air to the back of multiple trailers.

For instance some years ago Volvo had one of the highest horsepower trucks on the local market but could not get a maximum rating for road trains because start-off was too highly geared. Volvo soon remedied that because of the kudos that goes with road trains.

Volvo now markets 750 hp trucks here but with computer controlled power outputs the whole 750 is not available in lower gears because something will break. Instead the full power output is available in the high gears allowing speed to be maintained once moving.

I also noticed that between the 1993 F16 (cab over 16 litre motor of 500 horsepower) truck I had and the next Volvo I got a 2006 FH13 (cab over 12.8 litre of 520 horsepower), Volvo increased the chassis width which made it difficult for me to transfer bodies. Oddly the manufacturer's GCM on the F16 was 115 tonnes (126.6 US tons) and only 70 Tonnes on the FH13 but the FH had been upgraded to 105 tonnes (115.5 US tons) for licensing.

The only difference I could really see was the differentials on the F16 were 60,000lb Volvo whereas the FH13 had lighter 45,000 lb Meritors. The Fh13 was up on hp and torque.

Talking of the chassis, a road train rated truck chassis is double skinned for strength.

One innovation of great practical benefit is the introduction of LED lighting.

US trucks tend to be 12 volt, while heavy European and Japanese trucks are 24 volt, causing issues in connecting to trailers set up for voltage other than what you have. Twelve volt incandescent globes are very dull on the back trailer especially for 12 volt systems because there is a significant voltage drop over 53.5 metres (178 feet). Longevity of lamps is also greatly improved with the LED's.

Drivers have to be tested/ licensed for multiple trailers and pass regular medical tests.


----------



## somedevildawg

I agree, the practical benefit of LED lighting is something I had not considered.....
i figured those chassis had to be much more significant than standard chassis....

btw, i started looking around after your post about the flir cameras and found that i too can have a flir mounted on my truck for around $7k USD on the low side.....

excellent post Coondle, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonfire

Coondle said:


> Now to be licensed for multiple trailers the prime mover has to be inspected and tested for braking capacity on such things as pressure volume and speed of response down the line. It takes time to get air to the back of multiple trailers.


Do your road train tractors have modified/different air compressors compared to the US road tractor? Something to pump more volume?

Those road trains hauling cattle seem to really put the dust to the rear trailer(s). Issues?


----------



## Coondle

The specs on Australian trucks are different to US trucks. Your standard chassis is much less robust than our standard chassis and that is before th second skin is added.

Brake specs are different too. When I was in the US I was amazed at how low your secondhand prime movers were priced. For example a 5 year old N12 Volvo was US$ 20K, whereas here more like AU$120K. My eyes lit up with the possibilities.

On enquiry your prime movers do not meet the ADR (Australian Design Rules) and cannot be brought up to standard. So no possibilities for import even to part out.

Not aware of the capacity of US tractor air compressors. I only know my Volvo FH13 had a twin cylinder direct drive liquid cooled compressor with pretty high capacity and multiple air tanks, the system running at about 10 bar or 140+ psi to also operate air bag suspension as well.

Dust is an issue for other road users. Overtaking is almost impossible and passing an oncoming road train is also difficult as the passing driver can have all vision obscured for a time. Safest way is to move over well to the side of the road and wait for the RT to pass.

No matter the cargo they stir dust up aplenty with that many wheels.

Cattle carted in these rigs have been raised in dusty conditions. wouldn't be a pleasure cruise in the rear trailer but no reports of problems.

BTW did anyone spot that many of the cattle trailers are double deck. Sheep trailers are drop deck with three decks up front and four decks on the drop.

As one operator said:

"with six decks of cattle behind, it is all uphill".

In Western Australia there are now standards to be met before a road is approved for road trains (referred to as "Restricted Access Vehicles"). Without getting too technical, gradients on a sealed road should not exceed 8% and 5% for unsealed roads except for short distances ie for 10's not 100's of metres. a turning template is also applied to all curves and intersections and sight lines assessed for intersections. Intersections involving railway crossings must have sufficient space for a RT to be stopped at the intersection and still clear the railway track.

In 1976 I had the experience to crew a Volunteer Fire Brigade truck to rescue a RT driver from his cabin after he had collided with a loaded iron ore train. Long bonnet KW struck between the 2nd and third carriage of the train. The KW cabin was wedged between the wagons and was torn from the truck. THe train managed to stop in its own length!!!!!!

The last wagon was about 10 metres clear of the crossing with the chassis, front wheels and motor near the crossing. The front axle had also been torn from the chassis.

BUT that meant the truck cabin was 3/4 mile from the level crossing and about 8 to 10 feet off the ground.

Quite a challenge for a crew not equipped for rescue.

With a lone paramedic attending the driver through the passenger window and us working on him on the drivers side to gain access, with all the while the cabin threatening to drop to the ground, we eventually freed the driver's trapped legs and carried him down a ladder to the ambulance.

It looked like he may lose a leg. After being stabilised he was flown 1,000 miles to Perth by the Royal Flying Doctor Service and after surgery he ended up walking on his own 2 legs but had a slight limp to remind him of that evening.


----------



## IH 1586

Bonfire said:


> Do your road train tractors have modified/different air compressors compared to the US road tractor? Something to pump more volume?
> 
> Those road trains hauling cattle seem to really put the dust to the rear trailer(s). Issues?


Some of Cummins engines get a double piston air compressor otherwise they are single. I wish I would have looked at the sheets now to see where they were going.


----------



## Coondle

Bonfire said:


> Do your road train tractors have modified/different air compressors compared to the US road tractor? Something to pump more volume?
> 
> Those road trains hauling cattle seem to really put the dust to the rear trailer(s). Issues?


One spec I read for a volvo is a 900 litre per minute compressor and a Mercedes fits the same size which is 31 cubic feet per minute. How does that compare?

Does that give you an idea of the capacity.


----------



## Coondle

Talking of South Korean cars, Hyundi, (referred to by some as "high undies") has just started advertising lifetime servicing for their cars even when out of warranty and no matter how many changes of owner. Will be interesting to get the detail after all, the devil is in the detail. Have only seen the ad once so far.


----------

